
Show HN: Who is running a Covid-19 contact tracing app near me? - lxgr
https://fd6f.lxgr.net/
======
lxgr
Hi, author here, feel free to ask any questions about the page or the contact
tracing protocol it is working with!

This proof of concept will show you, using Web Bluetooth, if there are any
devices near you broadcasting a contact tracing identifier conforming to the
Apple/Google specification. It works on Chrome only so far, and you need to
enable a flag since the Bluetooth scanning API is considered experimental.

This will detect beacons emitted by, among others, the German and Swiss
contact tracing apps, with several other parties having signalled their
intention to switch to it in the future.

